# Archery talk classified ads



## GaDawgs69 (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone bought a used bow off of there from someone. How was your experience doin this and did it turn out not to be a scam?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 8, 2013)

It's the way i have bought the last 2 bows I have Owned bought them brand new


----------



## QTurn (Aug 8, 2013)

I did a few weeks ago.  I bought a 2013 Elite Hunter that still had the tags on it for over $300 less than retail.  

You have to be careful though.  I always look at a seller's feedback and ratings before I buy from them.  And I always use PayPal to pay.  I'm not gonna send somebody from the internet a money order or check without the property I'm buying in my hand.  My PayPal is linked to a credit card so there are two layers of fraud protection.

After I sent payment I had a tracking number within about 3 hours.  And I had the bow a few days later..

I also won't buy anything unless the seller has posted quite a few photos..  It's all a risk but I always try to be careful and so far have not been disappointed.  I've bought and sold stuff on several different forums that way and have had pretty good luck and got some great deals.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 8, 2013)

QTurn said:


> I did a few weeks ago.  I bought a 2013 Elite Hunter that still had the tags on it for over $300 less than retail.
> 
> You have to be careful though.  I always look at a seller's feedback and ratings before I buy from them.  And I always use PayPal to pay.  I'm not gonna send somebody from the internet a money order or check without the property I'm buying in my hand.  My PayPal is linked to a credit card so there are two layers of fraud protection.
> 
> ...



Yep!


----------



## bowhunter02 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have bought a lot of stuff off of archery talk. just read up on the feedback that people have left for that person, i have yet to have a bad experience on there.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 8, 2013)

I've used AT classifieds both to buy and sell just about everything.  Bows, arrows, accessories, trail cams.  I have had nothing but good experiences.  Obviously, you have to be aware of who you are buying from.  But it's been good for me.

Often makes me wonder how a site that huge has such a great and active classifieds section without all the issues that we've heard about here causing them too many problems.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 8, 2013)

Bought a few off there. No problems.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 8, 2013)

I have sold over 100 bows and several hundred dozens of arrows on there.

Just make sure and pay with paypal. Ask plenty of questions. If it sounds to good to be true, it probably is.

Chuck


----------



## GaDawgs69 (Aug 8, 2013)

The guy seems legit i just wanted to check. And for those of you using paypal did you just send the money to the guy and if he tries to shaft you paypal will get your money back??


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 8, 2013)

Just don't pay as a gift thur PayPal they won't back that up.


----------



## RLocke01 (Aug 8, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Just don't pay as a gift thur PayPal they won't back that up.



X2 Never use a gift option. I have bought and sold and traded bows and other things. Out of 50 transactions only had one problem, it only cost me 7 bucks, but 7 bucks is 7 bucks. Just check their feedback and text with them also so you have their number.


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 8, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I've used AT classifieds both to buy and sell just about everything.  Bows, arrows, accessories, trail cams.  I have had nothing but good experiences.  Obviously, you have to be aware of who you are buying from.  But it's been good for me.
> 
> Often makes me wonder how a site that huge has such a great and active classifieds section without all the issues that we've heard about here causing them too many problems.



Bought and sold nearly all of my bows over the last 5-6years on there and never had any trouble, even shipped a bow to Canada lol


----------



## spydermon (Aug 8, 2013)

Explain why not to pay ad a gift..most all I buy/sell want the gift option do they don't take the 3%.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 8, 2013)

There is no recourse if you use the gift option....that's why.  If they take your money all they have to say in dispute what "Hey!  it was a gift!"


----------



## BPowell92 (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought one off there and had no problems at all.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 8, 2013)

I have bought and sold a few off there without a problem.


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 8, 2013)

I have bought 2 bows and other stuff off of there not problem. I don't send payment as a gift and am willing to pay an extra $5-$10 to have my money backed up by Paypal. Also I usually ask seller to send a tracking number so, I know the item shipped.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Aug 8, 2013)

bought a couple and sold a couple with no issues. Sights, releases, etc.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Aug 8, 2013)

Got some arrows boxed up to send off tomorrow that I sold on there....I have done a ton of business there with no issues.  

Knock on wood....

There are some great deals to be had if you watch it closely....


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 12, 2013)

Bought and sold lots of stuff with no problems...I always ask for and give a phone number and addittional e-mail address.


----------



## dmedd (Aug 18, 2013)

I have done several thousands of dollars worth of business on there and never had a problem. Always check feedback and never send payment as a PayPal gift.


----------



## South Man (Aug 20, 2013)

I have bought probably 40-50 bows off there and only had one problem mods got involved and I got the bow.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 20, 2013)

I have bought and sold TONS of stuff on AT. Check the feedback and if they do not have any, don't deal with them. I know there are some good people that are new on there but it's tough to catch a break because of the scammers. But that is how you protect yourself. Make sure there are pictures and talk to the person before you buy.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 21, 2013)

I have bought and sold a good bit of stuff also but not lately, thanks for the gift option heads up, first I have heard of this. I'll stop using it from now on.


----------



## stuckbuck (Aug 22, 2013)

I have bought and sold tons of things on AT. 
I once traded a guy in Minnesota bow for bow 
Straight up. He was happy, I was happy…


----------

